# 88 Maxima Service Manual on pdf?



## RCB (Jan 8, 2008)

I know there are many options out there for 89+ regarding fsm's in pdf format. Anyone have a lead on service manuals for 88 and prior? 

I don't mind hard copies, but last couple used FSM's I bought were missing pages and in rough condition. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

